# Data Model Damaged



## lrobbo314 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all,



I created an Excel spreadsheet using PowerPivot.  The tables is PowerPivot are linked to an Access database.  Both of these files are saved on my desktop.



On my computer, and the computers of my co-workers in the office, the Excel file works fine.


But, when I send the file out to the people who it was created for, it doesn't.
They get the "We couldn't load the Data Model. This may be because the Data Model in this workgroup is damaged" error message.
Furthermore, when they open a blank spreadsheet and try to open PowerPivot, they get the same error.



I tried opening up the Add-ins options and removing and reinstalling the PowerPivot add-in.  I also tried to ensure that all of the settings were the same.  We are all working with Excel 2013.
I have no idea what the issue is or how to fix it.
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## mole999 (Dec 17, 2014)

are you sending the access database file with your excel


----------



## lrobbo314 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, I am.
I am also changing the connection properties so that it will point to the file on their desktop.
C:\UserName\Desktop\database.accdb for example.
But, I just had another guy try to just open PowerPivot in Excel without even messing with the spreadsheet I created, and he is getting the same error and not able to open PowerPivot at all.


----------



## scottsen (Dec 17, 2014)

hrm.  weird... so, it is fine on your machine?  I guess I would check any version stuff?  (2010?  2013?  x64/x32?).  There was JUST a patch for 2013 this week to fix some corruption issues (and other stuff).


----------



## lrobbo314 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello again Scottsen,

In trying to figure this out the only pattern I have noticed so far is that it only works on the machines with 64 bit Windows.

The 32 bit Windows and 64 bit Windows machines are all running 32 bit Excel.

So, the 32 bit machines with 32 bit Excel, can't open PowerPivot.
The 64 bit machines with 32 bit Excel, like my computer, everything works.

I am in an office too, so IT has it locked down to where I can't make too many changes.

But if I knew the exact problem, maybe they could fix it.


----------



## scottsen (Dec 17, 2014)

32 bit is certainly a bit flakier, but... wondering if the machines are just running out of memory?  Pretty big model?


----------



## lrobbo314 (Dec 17, 2014)

No, not compared to what PowerPivot boasts as being capable of handling.  I have Like 6 or 7 tables.  2 of which have 300-400 rows.  The other tables are small too.

But, they can't even open PowerPivot on a blank workbook.


----------



## scottsen (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, gotcha.  So this is a "Power Pivot is broken on some machines" problem.  Hrm.  Suppose could try a re-install... or maybe first see if you can grab the patch that came out this week.  Power BI Blog | Power BI


----------



## lrobbo314 (Dec 20, 2014)

yes...


----------

